# Lyptus



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

*Lyptus*









The Lyptus® story is fascinating on many fronts … woodworking, environmental and business.

The wood is produced from a natural hybrid of _Eucalyptus grandis _and _Eucalyptus urophylla_. The species was developed and is grown on plantations in Brazil by Aracruz Produtos de Maderia. It is marketed in the US exclusively through Weyerhauser. 

Lyptus® is grown in renewable plantations, interspersed with native species forest reserves, to provide a balance between ecosystems, and protect the natural environment biodiversity. The plantations are managed and manually pruned to stimulate tree growth and produce quality lumber. In this controlled system the trees are harvestable in about 15 years. More on the growing and production of Lyptus is available *HERE*:

Lyptus is one of the most exciting woods I have found in a long time. It is fun to work and can be found with very uniform hues and subtle grains or, on the other end of the spectrum, can have very contrasting colors and big broad grains with interesting patterns. The lumber varies in color from dark red to light pink. The thin sapwood ring is lighter and paler than the large heartwood core. Density varies depending on color, with the darker color similar to Hickory and the lighter color similar to Birch or Ash. The grain is open pored and moderately course.

Harder than red or white oak Lyptus machines well but does require tooling designed to mill denser woods. It accepts stains extremely well and can be finished to resemble other species and is frequently offered as a substitute for Genuine Mahogany. For more on the woodworking characteristics go here and check this *FACT SHEET *: 

We recently remodeled our master bath and installed lyptus cabinets. I did not build these but enjoy them everyday.









Lyptus® is an excellent choice for cabinets, doors, and furniture. It moulds beautifully and is also great for flooring. Check our *LYPTUS* products, look at the picture in the upper right corner and tell us about your experience with Lyptus.


----------



## Eyehawker (Sep 24, 2004)

ty for the great information


----------

